# Convertible color refreshment?



## rodster49 (Nov 2, 2018)

Convertible color refreshment?

I purchased my 228i convertible and it had the black/silver cop. A couple of years ago I had some "help" to detail my car althought not a car wash velocity, this resulted in a couple of streaks on the top. I would like to have a solid black roof. The top is in otherwise good condition, as it lives in garage and is out for usually short top down adventures and it is not ready for a replacement. Are there any top color enhancements that anyone has used to repair the top to a uniform color?


----------

